# Sette 270Wi upgrade... niche zero?



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm thinking of upgrading my grinder. While the sette has been very good I'm wanting to change. Its doses exact quantity bar 0.1 or 0.2g here and there. I would be happy to pre dose in exchange if quality in the cup. Mostly make 2-4 drinks milk drinks a day. Just thinking in the obvious upgrade to a niche or is there anything else new or secondhand under 650?

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

The question here is how you want to make your coffee. Do you want a hopper of beans and an on demand grind like the Sette? Or do you want to get into single dosing?

If it's a single dose, then nothing really beats the Niche at the price point. Anything better will cost enough arms and legs as to make an octopus nervous.


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

allikat said:


> The question here is how you want to make your coffee. Do you want a hopper of beans and an on demand grind like the Sette? Or do you want to get into single dosing?
> If it's a single dose, then nothing really beats the Niche at the price point. Anything better will cost enough arms and legs as to make an octopus nervous.


I try to stay away from adding too many beans to the hopper as would rather keep them air tight.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

The Niche is by all accounts a great grinder.

I am not sure however that it is an enormous step up from the 270WI.


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> The Niche is by all accounts a great grinder.
> I am not sure however that it is an enormous step up from the 270WI.


I'm open to other suggestions too just heard a lot of good things about the Niche.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

olliew44 said:


> I'm open to other suggestions too just heard a lot of good things about the Niche.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


 Yup they are good. They are just similar(ish) price point to the WI. If you are changing to get single dose functionality you would probably be very happy. If you are changing to up quality you might find yourself a touch underwhelmed. I have not tried them side by side though so I could be doing the Niche a disservice.

If you are happy to look second hand then perhaps a Eureka Atom 75 Speciality or I know some are keen on the Mythos, you might find one used for that but be warned they are enormous.


----------



## jscott (Jun 25, 2019)

I have a Niche and My father has the 270Wi and we have compared them side by side. Build quality of the Niche feels much much better, I am confident it will last much longer than his 270Wi. I couldn't say if one tasted better than the other in the cup but the Niche was definitely easier to dial in. The workflow is very different for each. My father is considering buying a Niche as well, but he wouldn't part with the 270Wi as he loves how easy it is to make a few shots in a row in the morning.

In my opinion:

270Wi:

Pros: ease of use, don't have to weigh out beans, accurate to 0.1g each time, fantastic fluffy grinds with no clumping

Cons: build quality - doesn't feel like it is built to last. A hassle to switch between beans (for example to decaf in the evening), small burrs, more difficult to adjust grind setting. Noisy!

Niche:

Pros: Feels very solid, like it is built to last. Fantastic large 63mm Mazzer burrs. Can change beans between every shot and go directly back to the grind setting you want. Reasonably quiet.

Cons: single dosing workflow adds time to making a few shots, grinds can clump (but this doesn't seem to be at a detriment to the shot)


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

jscott said:


> grinds can clump (but this doesn't seem to be at a detriment to the shot)


 Give the grinds cup a little shake when you place it into the portafilter and hrey presto no clumps


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

jscott said:


> I have a Niche and My father has the 270Wi and we have compared them side by side. Build quality of the Niche feels much much better, I am confident it will last much longer than his 270Wi. I couldn't say if one tasted better than the other in the cup but the Niche was definitely easier to dial in. The workflow is very different for each. My father is considering buying a Niche as well, but he wouldn't part with the 270Wi as he loves how easy it is to make a few shots in a row in the morning.
> In my opinion:
> 270Wi:
> Pros: ease of use, don't have to weigh out beans, accurate to 0.1g each time, fantastic fluffy grinds with no clumping
> ...


Thanks for the input. Very helpful your father has one to compare. Much appreciated!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------

